# Another Elgin on Ebay.........................



## halfatruck (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-ELGIN-...407?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d10a402f


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 31, 2013)

halfatruck said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=140946063407



better get me some popcorn!


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2013)

A 1938?? I thought the 38's were like your Nick? I also thought the newer Robin had 2 front fender braces instead of just one pair? Shawns has 2 on the front of his. 

I'm all confused now. All i do know is that i'd rather buy the red one on ebay right now instead of this one. Nothing like og paint.


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 31, 2013)

*!*

I'm going to put in a prediction of $2700. I'm tempted .


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe this was offered here for $3600 a short time ago.  I assumed it sold; apparently not.  My bet is he has a reserve of about $3500.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 31, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I believe this was offered here for $3600 a short time ago.  I assumed it sold; apparently not.  My bet is he has a reserve of about $3500.




Yes it was, it didn't seem to get much attention. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39024-f-s-1938-ELGIN-ROBIN&highlight=robin


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 1, 2013)

*!*

I'm sorry but I love robins but I just don't see 3500 worth of a bike there ! Missing chainguard etc, but I am extremely curious as to what is under that god awful paint job! The rack seems to show nice signs of the original brown. This could be another one like yours Shawn !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2013)

That would be some wishful thinking if he used automotive enamel! I'm not seeing $3500 either but I have noticed some of the more popular bikes bringing more money. That said the recently parted Robin on Ebay may have been close to the money in parts. I'm just curious who would pay $500+ for a frame that needed repainting? The tank didn't sell and unless the buyer got all three auctions (frame/fenders/tank) or just happened to have the parts to complete this will turn into a giant money pit quick! V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 1, 2013)

*A great reason*



Freqman1 said:


> That would be some wishful thinking if he used automotive enamel! I'm not seeing $3500 either but I have noticed some of the more popular bikes bringing more money. That said the recently parted Robin on Ebay may have been close to the money in parts. I'm just curious who would pay $500+ for a frame that needed repainting? The tank didn't sell and unless the buyer got all three auctions (frame/fenders/tank) or just happened to have the parts to complete this will turn into a giant money pit quick! V/r Shawn




A great reason to buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/230953525559


----------

